# query about plockton



## sheila1947 (Nov 23, 2012)

has anyone been to Plockton in their van when touring Scotland, and if so does a large motorhome present any problems and are there any sites within walking distance


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

About three or four years ago, we did a quick 9 day tour up in Scotland.
Up to Inverness and across to Isle of Skye for a few days.
Then onto Plockton where we were disappointed as in our opinion, it was nothing special and Skye was nicer.
Can't help with campsite's as we wilded for the duration.


----------



## claydon59 (Nov 5, 2009)

Called in on our way back from Skye this summer and would agree that there is not much there apart from a stunning view and on a good day which we had a good lunch sat outside the local pub looking across the bay, worth calling in, we were in an 8m motorhome and had no issues at all, did not see any campsites though.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We thought the views were much nicer from Skye  
Maybe as we used to live in Devon, with its quaint little villages, Plockton was nothing special


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Went to Sky and Plockton on same trip a few years ago. Couldn't see anything on Sky for the midges late afternoon bridge across and 1st ferry off. Even the dog couldn't stand it. Plockton was great for a day visit. Went out on the boat, had lunch in the pub and generally enjoyed the place and the fact that there were no midges!
Would nevertheless like to go back to Sky but probably would have to go in mid winter with snow on the ground.
I am one of those who react badly to bites so it is a real concern.

ps Went to the Camargue in late October in the mistaken impression that mozzies would not be too much of a problem then - I was wrong!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We went to Plockton end of Sept 2011
We stopped overnight in the car park on the front
It said no over nighting but it was quiet and I asked at the chip shop
if it would be ok


No prob had a drink in the pub 100yards away


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

The mention of Plockton brings back memories of camping in a hired Bedford CF Inca some 35 years ago. 

We stopped overnight there on the small campsite (is it still there?) and, being distrustful from experience of my wife's habit of misplacing keys, didn't let her take one. Well, inevitably when we went for an evening stroll, I managed to lock the keys inside. After calls to the AA who wouldn't come as we were too far away, a kindly and inventive fellow camper produced an old wire hanger and managed to effect entry. 

Delightful place though.

Have I been allowed to forget the event? Oh no - despite the number of keys misplaced by SWMBO since. She knows that I know that if I comment...


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We called there last year - village itself was fine but the road to it (I think we came from Strome Ferry direction) was a bit unnerving - pretty narrow and there was quite a lot of heavy traffic on it. At one point passing was *very* tight.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

we camped about half a mile outside Plockton somewhere near a crossroad junction about 35 years ago
i think it's now got houses built on the spot.
kev


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I've been to Plockton a few times and agree there isn't much there, but if you go wandering on foot it is a nice place to be with a couple of pubs selling decent food. Do watch out for cattle when driving as they are allowed to roam the streets freely. I would recommend parking before entering the sea front road as it is narrow and doesn't go anywhere anyway.

While you're in the area, and if you're in a car, then I would recommend taking the Drovers Road to Applecross. It's about 35 miles form Plockton but allow 1.5 hours as it's not an easy route. It's a fantastic road but probably not good with a large motorhome! Applecross is a nice place to visit too with a great cafe and plenty of views and seal spotting opportunities. If the pass scares you then there is an alternative, but longer route via Shiedaig. Take a look at this if you have never been there, FANTASTIC -

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Be...&ei=V3jAULrqLKbX0QG04IDoAw&sqi=2&ved=0CCwQsAQ


----------

